
Complaints against police fell by 98% after they were given body cameras - georgecmu
http://qz.com/795755/complaints-against-police-fell-by-98-after-they-were-given-body-cameras-according-to-a-new-study/
======
LeifCarrotson
I think the BBC article this is based on is more clearly written:

[http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-37502136](http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-37502136)

And of course there is the study itself:

[http://cjb.sagepub.com/content/early/2016/09/21/009385481666...](http://cjb.sagepub.com/content/early/2016/09/21/0093854816668218.full)

The full study makes a good effort to separate the effects the body camera has
on the behavior of recorded citizens, the behavior of the police, and the
proclivity of citizens to file complaints knowing there is video evidence of
what actually happened.

